# Show me your bootie.



## flytobecat

Ok< I know there is probably a thread like this already & it is probably a little silly, but I'm going to do it anyway. I love a horse with a big butt.
So please post a picture of your horse's bootie.


----------



## Mickey4793




----------



## flytobecat

This is mine.


----------



## ilovemyPhillip

Phillip's:









Savannah's:


----------



## horseluver2435

A pretty good shot of both of ours, if I do say so myself.


----------



## Deerly

What a fun thread idea  My guy is a giant bootie!


----------



## BarrelracingArabian

pretty good shot of my gurl fury's :]


----------



## Cinnys Whinny

Let's not do MY booty...let's just do Cinny's........


----------



## ThinkingOfRiding

jack's ;D


----------



## CowGirlUp9448

A Secret booty 









Winter's booty this Winter hehe









And just because it's so darn cute, Winter and "his" girls booty 

I can't find a Kachina booty shot.. Will have to get one tomorrow


----------



## HowClever

*Romance's booty*










*Trojan's booty*










*Nippa's booty*


----------



## haviris




----------



## DocsDaniGirl




----------



## Wallaby

This is my favorite Lacey booty picture ever. She has such a chunky shexy bootey! :lol:


----------



## flytobecat

Oooh! I'm so jealous!


----------



## corinowalk

*Nico Booty*

The black is my boy with that 'who meeeee?' look on his lil face...


The grey is my friends Percheron showing off her MASSIVE booty

The last is my favorite booty of all....my daughters! LOL


----------



## AQHA13

Abbe's booty!



















Foxy's booty at age 29!


----------



## Lonestar22

Reds booty.










Dandys booty.










Whooty's booty (lol whooty = "white girl with a booty") 



















And my friends horse Glue's booty.


----------



## CaptainLiecy

^^^ those last two photos are really really nice


----------



## JumpsxGlory

I love me some big TB booty, but have never found a TB that had one ;-) (And oh my imagine a non horsey person reading this)


----------



## Cheshire

Bah, ignore the date. Lilly has a nice booty. 

















Pickles:


----------



## Lonestar22

CaptainLiecy said:


> ^^^ those last two photos are really really nice


 
Thanks! I took those at her step fathers ranch. Awesome place.


----------



## speedy da fish

what a fun thread! this is Willie's butt!

Last autumn
















just for fun!


----------



## Alwaysbehind

HowClever said:


> *Nippa's booty*


Pony wanna be draft booty! Cute!


----------



## CheyAut

Cocoa. She was pretty pregnant at the time  









Calista

























Chianti

















Chili Pepper









Cruiser

















Design

















Sierra, Diva, Solitaire


----------



## CheyAut

Harley

































Harrison Fjord

















Midnight (and Cocoa in the last one, notice they're doing the same thing!)

























Pebbles (and notice, another with Cocoa and doing the same thing, lol!)


----------



## CheyAut

Royal

































Ruby

















Marina









Sharpie

















Solitaire and Sierra









Solitaire

















Spin


----------



## CheyAut

Summer

















Tucker


----------



## my2geldings

When I saw the title of the thread, I had to come take a look :twisted:

Will definitely come back again tonight once at home and post some of my pics :lol:


----------



## Gidget




----------



## dantexeventer

JumpsxGlory said:


> I love me some big TB booty, but have never found a TB that had one ;-) (And oh my imagine a non horsey person reading this)


We call my OTTB "Beyonce Butt"  HUGE booty, and it comes with a massive jump, huge overstride, and general awesomeness!


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Haha here's Shiloh's...and mine.  Kind of a funny photo! Free-leading.


----------



## smrobs

LOL, great pix everyone!

Here is Johns booty (though it is bigger now, this was a year ago and he is still growing)









Dobe (mustang booty)









Denny with his big ol' QH booty









Jesse's tall and slender booty









Koda with his short fat mustang booty









Flash with his sexy 26 year old booty (though he's 27 now)









Here's Rafe's Baby booty









How bout 3 booties in one pic?


















Or maybe some muley booties? LOL


















And last but not least, how about some working booties.



























And just for grins and giggles, some doggy booties and a horse booty too.


----------



## reining girl

Cricket booty :lol: she has a really big booty, much bigger in person


----------



## speedy da fish

CheyAut your horses are gorgous! love the pic of the mini foals frolicking with you other horses watching, aww


----------



## CheyAut

^ Thank you!


----------



## flytobecat

These are so cute. Thanks everyone


----------



## mom2pride

Flicka's booty...


----------



## hfgsyrox

Hehe my babies, Foxy, Bilcody and Tacoma


----------



## danastark

I love my Cody's big, drafty butt!



























Tahoe's jumping butt:









Spirit's spotty butt:









Santa's butt!








Tahoe and Spirit with their booties in the air!








Jewel's baby warmblood buns



















3 butts in one-









Would you stop looking at our butts!!









Cody and a mini's butt-


----------



## flytobecat

Those are too cute. The Santa costume is adorable.


----------



## TheCowgirlRanda

Here is my girls big booty 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## CheyAut

Got this shot of Summer the other day


----------



## myhorsesonador

Sonador bootie!


----------



## mistygirl

heres my horses butt haha

its also my favorite pic because it just looks really pretty


----------



## Indyhorse

LOVE the mini-booty! Chey the laying down one of Sharpie is a fabulous pic.

Here's mine:

*Claymore's polka-dotty booty:*










*Freyja's ladylike booty*:









*
Finn's smexy booty:*










*Misty's chunky monkey booty:*










*And Fiona's baby booty (but baby got back!!):*


----------



## mom2pride

I'm comin' to steal Fiona...just so ya know...haha! What a beautiful baby!!!


----------



## Indyhorse

mom2pride said:


> I'm comin' to steal Fiona...just so ya know...haha! What a beautiful baby!!!


Haha you'd have to get past my dogs! Cailean may look like Lassie but he'll eat you if you touch his ponies  

Thanks though, she's a peach!


----------



## SorrelHorse

I don't have that many good booty shots.....Oh well, here's two I do have 

This is El Gato Dun It, AKA Junior. He used to be my reining stud but we gelded him and sold him to my trainer as a lesson horse about two years ago. He's now ridden by an adorable ten year old girl who uses him for barrels. Cuteness!









And here's a picture of Jester and Fancy (Full brother/sister. Jester is 14.3hh and Fancy is 17.2hh ha ha poor Jester  )


----------



## BraveBarrelRacer

Champagnes beautiful butt <3


----------



## csimkunas6

Here's Rodeo's booty shots


----------



## corinowalk

The Frog Booty! (looks much more impressive than it actually is!)


----------



## Golden Horse

Indyhorse said:


> *Claymore's polka-dotty booty:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *And Fiona's baby booty (but baby got back!!):*



WOW, Zombie thread, arose from the grave, but lookie I haz butts to match these

I'll take you Claymore and match it with an Appy Gilmore










And I'll take your Fiona and raise you a Stuart Little


----------



## AQHA13

Big butts??? I've got one for you :lol:


----------



## smrobs

Bahahaha, good fun. Cori, the Frog Man is looking amazing. He actually _has_ a booty now .

Anyway, I guess I could update a picture or two...
Rafe, Dobe, and Taz booty









And Rafe's under saddle booty









Bad angle, I know, but John and Bessie booty









Zeiner and Jesse booty


----------



## Whisper22

Persia ummm...seducing Bowie, the mini stud.


----------



## sitbacnroc

Sampson's booty








More of Sampson's booty!









Ash's big percheron booty!








Jozie with some booty in the air 








Doc's booty 








can't show off my horse's booties without showing my own!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters

2 day old Merit booty








6 wk old Pella booty








23 yr old Jana & my 5 yr old kiddo's booty's








Fat fudge butt








Lacey pretending to be a hunter type mare








Yearling Missy booty








And my buddy Woodstock


----------



## lilkitty90

Skips booty








English Booty








fuzzy booty








triple booty








a wet booty








O.O booty








bloody booty








polka dot booties
















hours old booty








brown spotted booty








fat booty








TB booty








soft booty


----------



## paintluver

I don't have any current booty shots, but these are from last summer. (Please exuse Demi she is still starting to blossom in to the beauty she is today)
















^Demi. She is my "Bootie"ful girl!!








Romeo has no booty.. poor guy


----------



## Bec

Starting on her winter coat on a dull day down in Australia.







18 yo Australian QH mare, My miss Ruby!


----------



## Allison Finch

I'm not sure which booty is better.










My avatar guy at a CDI-W










Strutting his booty to the girls next door










Dr. Bianco helping my mare with a very difficult foaling. I think he is searching for his lost Rolex?:lol:


----------



## DrumRunner

Bec said:


>


This looks ALOT like Hickory's bootie!


My Booties - Nikki on the left and Hickory on the right.


----------



## flytobecat

These are so fun. I totally forgot about this thread.


----------



## fuadteagan

SUBSCRIBING. Taking mine 2morrow.


----------



## Jessskater

Same ^


----------



## omgpink

Heres Athenas


----------



## Dressage10135

Peanut booty!


----------



## drafteventer

Fuzzy draft booty 








+ me looking like a fool


----------



## Jessabel

You can't really see Victor's, but I think Norm has a cute butt. It's really wide, so I can set my brushes an whatnot on top of him while I'm grooming him. :lol:


----------



## smrobs

Squeeeee!!

*Peanut booty!! *

I just want to hug it:rofl:!!


----------



## apachewhitesox

Well I can't beat peanut bootie but here are some.

some more qh bootie

a little tb bootie 

and some wet qh bootie with a little calf bootie


----------



## Susan Crumrine

*Blackjack*

KMSH


----------



## MajorSealstheDeal

*Walker booty*

Here is Boe's big ol' walker booty.

















ps, I Love Harrison Fjord!!!! Best name EVER. :lol:


----------



## bellagris

Sables booty, its still teenager nice but a booty nonetheless!


----------



## horselvr

I have a stead fast rule that I live by... I shall never ride a steed with a A$$ smaller than mine.... 











Love it love it.... Where did his body go?????


----------



## Dressage10135

smrobs said:


> Squeeeee!!
> 
> *Peanut booty!! *
> 
> I just want to hug it:rofl:!!


:rofl: I do all the time!! He looks at me like I'm crazy, sighs, and puts up with it :lol:


----------



## steedaunh32

This was the day I brought my mare home. She was being way overfed and underworked. But so sweet!


----------



## whiskeynoo

Here's Whiskeys booty  it's lavely!


----------



## anndankev




----------



## lilkitty90

love it! ^^


----------



## dullylover

baby booty







booty in the air


----------



## Horselover165

Yesni's bootie


----------



## LovinMyRy

Here is rylies shmexy quarab booty








_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## KyAngel11966

*Here's some KNGHA horse booties...*

*Mystery's bootie...*



















*Dancer's bootie...... *
* http://i901.photobucket.com/albums/ac219/buckskin4me/Little%20Sky%20Dancer/P1070970-1.jpg[/IMG[/B][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT]
[B][FONT=Comic Sans MS][SIZE=3][COLOR=#0000ff][/COLOR][/SIZE][/FONT][/B] 
[IMG]http://i83.photobucket.com/albums/j315/luv2gait/DancerF600x411.jpg
*


----------



## KyAngel11966

Hmmm, The link was broken in my last post and it wont let me edit it so here it is again
*Dancer's bootie...... *
*







*

Another KNGHA bootie. He is Al Capone, first generation foundation stallion.


----------



## ladybugsgirl

*BOB's big back end...*

Bag of Bones and his BIG butt....


----------



## sierrams1123




----------



## Rachel1786

My ottb's Bella's booty and my 36 year old arab/quarter Blue's booty









Legacy's booty


----------



## heartprints62

These are all my fav booties!! =)

My friend and Moonshine









Moonshine and Tomahawk not including Hank!









Moonshine again!









Me and Hawk









The best bootie... my lil boy =)









My bloodhound, Ms. LouLou


----------



## flytobecat

Gotta luv the spotted booty:thumbsup:
Booty times 3.:wink:


----------



## Tabbi Kat

BLM mustang butts<3<3<3


----------



## Day Mares

*Grazing booties*

So many beautiful booties... here are my two girls, Piper and Sienna's.


----------



## Natt

Archie and my Butt. ( my favorite all time pic. Archie was very skinny when i got him. He has a very nice but now. I don't think he will ever have a big butt)
Jacks TB Butt
Joanies Standie Butt.
and a cute lil Border collie butt.


----------



## Gallop On

Awe, I love the cute butts  Here is my two boys


----------



## Arksly

Here's Kitty's booty. I'm pretty proud of it myself.

1. As a yearling
2. When I got her
3. My friend trying to convince me that hers was better.
4. Both of our booty's


----------



## Skyseternalangel

I loooove Sky's booty










He has a ripped botty!










Fancy booty










Irresistable booty (lol other horse's 'love bites')


----------



## pintophile

Two fat ol' mare booties.


----------



## flytobecat

LOL:clap:


----------



## rileydog6

fjords have such big cute butts!


----------



## justjumpit278

LOL here's Lexi's booty!


----------



## jfisher256

Hehe here's my horse booty! 



















Jasper's booty is quite large lol!


----------



## caprita21

My ponies fat bum


----------



## Poseidon

Abby! And her best frenemy, Bolt. He's my friend's 8 year old gelding. No, he did not get his name because he's spooky. Two years, instead of going around an open gate he got stuck behind when several horses were being moved, he jumped part of a fence and ripped his side open on a bolt on a post. They spent the summer together.


----------



## RoCru

Sundance booty!


----------



## DebbieLouise

Heres Storms not very large but neither is he


----------



## mumiinek

Here's my big butt (ahem)


----------



## SionTheMonster

My favourite bootie in the world!









Bonus! Two times the cross country bootie.


----------



## notfartofall

Daisy + me, rather big bottoms if i do say :s


----------



## Calmwaters

Man there alot of bootys on this thread. LOL


----------



## Hunterjumper7654

Mitch's big booty.


----------



## Bay Lee

my booties...


----------



## barrelracinbaby4

Zoey's booty.









Babe's booty when she was pregnant.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

Sam's beautiful bootie!


----------



## Idlepastures

*I like big butts.....and I can not....*

LIE!  
















They are still filling out -


----------



## irydehorses4lyfe

Here's these two: 
Molly-36 year old paint mare-

Molly by Shutter Equus, on Flickr

Johnny-20 year old Appaloosa gelding-

Johnny grazing by Shutter Equus, on Flickr


----------



## mbender

My Misty girl


----------



## Fellpony




----------



## Fellpony

A very Shiney bootie ;-) Brackenbank Eva


----------



## Tokoneki

Scar's blurry booty...


----------



## kim_angel

Three butts for the price of one...








Comanche, Toby and Sonny

And of course, I love QH butts!
This one below is Toby and Cocoa (RIP)


----------



## myQHpaul

This is Raven's booty. Now that she is in major workout mode, that booty should become more muscular. Can't wait to see it in a few months time


----------



## Stan

As I can not get a photo of mine onto the post I will retire and ponder why, what was wrong with mine, why could I not post the photo.


----------



## PaintHorseMares

We have a few mares with big butts, but the biggest is our Paint mare, "Mandy"


----------



## SorrelHorse

Oh-ho. Next time I go down to ride my barrel mare...Y'all are gettin some serious booty up n' here. 

Just thought I would leave you all in suspense -nod-


----------



## nuisance

Cat's bootie!


----------



## Laures

nomnomnom!

Belgian WB gelding.


----------



## ShezaCharmer

The big black girls bootie aka Charm. :shock:


----------



## mom2pride

Flicka's butt...Lol!


----------



## ShezaCharmer

Can we all agree that big booties rock? 

Whenever I mention to my friends that I love a horse with a big butt they always give me this look.... but at least you all understand!


----------



## rocky pony

I hear that! My mare has a pretty little booty, so I'll just let her hide her shame outside of this thread, lol!

Here is a nice set of booties, Kainne and Buddy's:








Not bad for a TB and an old man, eh?

And Buddy's just once again, because it is really a very lovely rear:









And here's Rocky's chubby butt. I've always loved this picture, lol!


----------



## csimkunas6

Heres another Rodeo butt!!


----------



## rocky pony

Aw, where'd my pic of Kainne and Buddy go? It was there last night...curious.


----------



## Stan

*Check out this one*










Stella I think, still trying to figure out how to post a photo, and I was given instructions. It must be a male thing Mind you if the photo appears i've cracked it


----------



## Stan

Na failed again it has to be the instructions or the photo of my horses bootie is floating around some where in this forum. Its a photo of her butt while being shoed and the farrier.


----------



## Stan

*The bootie to beat all*

Check this out 







Stella and farrier and we had just had a thunder storm.


----------



## Iseul

Here's like..half of mine and then Lucky's 
I'm debating on if I want to use this for one of my senior pictures, haha.









And one from our last show together.


----------



## myQHpaul

Booties from the other day. Raven's booty is already looking rounder after 3 months of working out


----------



## PerchiesKisses

Appy Booty:









Belgian Booty: 









Dirty Booty:









Double Booty:


----------

